# Q7 Andorid Box RK3188 - Firmware Flashing



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

I have purchased this android tv box and i wish to do a factory reset or flash it to a better rom. i have found a lot of websites with custom roms but nor much info on how to to flash the box almost none or not very clear.

I don't see any hard reset buttons or any way to get into the developer menu to be able to flash a new image via usb any help please?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might find something in the videos https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Q...ndroid+Box+RK3188+-+Firmware+Flashing&tbm=vid
Or get some clues and ideas from this How to Flash Firmware to Rockchip RK3188 HDMI TV Sticks


----------

